# Boss TGS 800 leaking salt



## NorthernProServ (Nov 26, 2013)

I just recently bought a tgs 800. I'm wondering if anyone else experiences these problems:

1) Sometimes it jam and the paddle doesn't even spin at all (thought this was supposed to be pretty much a vibrator kit). I have to shake the hell out of it to unjam or take the bottom tray out and loosen up the jam.

2) When it does function properly, when switching the switch to off, sometimes salt continues to pour out the bottom of the hopper. I sometimes have to switch the unit to on/off to stop the salt from pouring out the bottom.

At the moment, I'm using proslicer bagged salt by central salt. I only have a few bags left of this, but I'll be soon to be using rock salt when I'm out.

What do you guys think?


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Are you traveling down the road with salt in the hopper?


----------



## NorthernProServ (Nov 26, 2013)

SnowGuy73;1690238 said:


> Are you traveling down the road with salt in the hopper?


It varies from time to time how full the hopper is by the time I'm done using it and on my way to the next property. I'm more concerned on why its dumping salt directly after shutting off the unit even when I'm parked or in a slow creep.


----------



## turfmasters (Nov 24, 2008)

This spreader is and only designed to run rock salt. No other material will work. As far as calcium, it will flow out the bottom as fast as you try to fill it. Don't bother with the update kit to run fine material because it does not work. However with all this said I truly love this unit and it runs great. I am very satisfied because I run bagged salt only through it.


----------

